# How to quick start your charcoal



## luv2camp35 (Jul 30, 2008)

I found this very informative video on how to get your charcoal grill or smoker up to temp much quicker.



DISCLAIMER: Use process at own risk.


----------



## lcruzen (Jul 30, 2008)

I use a leaf blower. Not quite as quick but a little safer.


----------



## richtee (Jul 30, 2008)

I am starting to doubt Darwin.


----------



## wutang (Jul 30, 2008)

The smoke didn't look very thin or very blue.


----------



## surgem7 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hey guys, look at the bright side. No ants around the grill.


----------



## luv2camp35 (Jul 30, 2008)

This video is a prime example that intelligence and common sense DO NOT come in the same package.

The guy in the video is George H. Goble.  Full article can be found here:  

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/George_Goble

*George H. Goble* is a staff member at the Purdue University Engineering Computer Network and a 1996 Ig Nobel Prize winner


----------



## walking dude (Jul 30, 2008)

what Rich said..........geez what a idiot......surprised the fire dept. didn't get called


----------



## fireguy (Jul 30, 2008)

wooooo!!! bet the parks and rec. dudes were a bit pissed about the grass. 



well thank god for idiots like that.... I guess, or i might be out of a job!!!


----------



## reents (Jul 30, 2008)

try using old coolors their water tight and can be found at garage sales etc for a small price.


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm sure they had it all "under control" but did they have any kind of permit or fire safety there seeing as that there are kids playing baseball in the background???


----------



## meandmytwodogs (Jul 31, 2008)

Uhm...yeah. That's smart.

Dave


----------



## meandmytwodogs (Jul 31, 2008)

Or better yet....Famous Last Words.....

HERE, HOLD MY BEER AND WATCH THIS!

Dave


----------



## vlap (Jul 31, 2008)

I think I am guilty of uttering those words a few times.


----------

